# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Transform Robot, versions 1~8, BRAVE ROBOTICS Inc., Japan

## Airicist

Developer - BRAVE ROBOTICS Inc.

Inventor - Kenji Ishida

----------


## Airicist

Kenji Ishida's Brave Robot - Close-up 

 Published on Sep 11, 2012




> Sunday afternoon, we had the opportunity to have Kenji Ishida put his Brave Robot through its paces. In addition to being able to quickly transform itself from a humanoid robot to a fully functional car and back to a robot, Brave Robot is also capable of competing at the top level in ROBO-ONE events. The robot featured in this video is the 9th generation, and Ishida already has ideas and plans for generation 10.

----------


## Airicist

Transformer Version 7 

Uploaded on Feb 22, 2012

----------


## Airicist

BRAVEROBOTICS 1/12 scale Transform Robot Version 7.2 

Published on Nov 25, 2012

----------


## Airicist

BRAVEROBOTICS 1/12 scale Transform Robot Version1~7.2 History 

Published on Nov 25, 2012

----------


## Airicist

BRAVE ROBOTICS Transform Robot Ver7.2 Outdoor Test 

Published on May 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Real Transforming Robot!! Brave Robot No.8

Published on May 7, 2012




> Robot designed and built by Kenji Ishida and JS Robotics. Video was originally uploaded to Nico Nico Douga.

----------

